# Chevy Volt Watt Hours



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

359 wh/m
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Volt#Fuel_economy


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

It seems like it would be lower than that because if its only programmed to discharge to 50 % dod than that is 8 kwh. If it can get 40 miles range using 8 kwh then 8000/40 is 200 watt hours per mile watt gives?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

They're probably using much more than 50%, and the EPA mileage is 35. Maybe it's more like 78%?


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

The car is pretty heavy. 

It is no EV1 which would be around 160 W/mi with Lithium batteries probably, although they would probably just put more batteries in to increase the range. It was at ~200W/mi with NiMH batteries. Weight matters a lot.

http://www.evchargernews.com/CD-A/gm_ev1_web_site/specs/specs_specs.htm

NiMH could go up to 130 miles using 26.4 kW battery = 204W/mi
PbAcid could go up to 95 miles using 18.7 kW = 199W/mi


----------



## Buggeee (Dec 11, 2016)

According to the dashboard on my 2013 the day before I used 10 kw to go 41.5 miles on batteries alone, with thoughtful acceleration and deceleration.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Snakub said:


> It seems like it would be lower than that because if its only programmed to discharge to 50 % dod than that is 8 kwh. If it can get 40 miles range using 8 kwh then 8000/40 is 200 watt hours per mile watt gives?


Depends on speed, temperature and climate control.

Also Watt hours per miles off the wall or off the battery? (they are different)

My 2013 volt uses about 10.3kw of the battery and can travel a max of 72 miles on a charge in 85 degree weather without climate control and driving very slow.

Driving at LOW highway speeds results in about a 50 mile summer range and just driving however 30-45 miles.

WTHR/MILE is a choice


----------



## Buggeee (Dec 11, 2016)

Wow over 70 miles on batteries in the nice weather? Nice. I can't wait until summer to see what kind of range this will have. It's cold here in the northeast right now so I am chosing to use some electrons to keep the cabin at 60 degrees on eco fan mode.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Buggeee said:


> Wow over 70 miles on batteries in the nice weather? Nice. I can't wait until summer to see what kind of range this will have. It's cold here in the northeast right now so I am chosing to use some electrons to keep the cabin at 60 degrees on eco fan mode.


If you air the tires up to 55psi, accelerate slow and coast then stop slowly and keep your top speed below 35mph 

from driving a fla lead sled a decade I learned how to hypermile.

It's an interesting challenge trying to optimize your route and driving habits to beat your last record

Good Luck
Ryan


----------

